# How many have exploded?



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

With reference to our current headlamp saga, it would appear that the same thing has happened to several others with Hymers. If your left hand headlamp shattered following what can only be descriped as an explosion, could you help out by posting if you were successful in securing a free replacement or if you were refused.
Sorry, got a bee in my bonnet!
Thanks

Ok added age of vehicle, meant if over 3years, even if by 6weeks!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Headlamp*

I did see the headlamp post.

Were they hella lights and have you posted a photo?

TM


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Headlamp*



teemyob said:


> I did see the headlamp post.
> 
> Were they hella lights and have you posted a photo?
> 
> TM


Yes I managed to get a photo on, its on pg4 of the post. They are Hella, but also exclusivley made for Hymer!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Headlamps*

Guys, i recently challenged Hymer over my headlight and they gave in. It is to be fair my third in a row and I sent in all three chassis numbers. Also I argued that the headlight had exploded when we were not even moving. 
I have an email for customer services in Germany
[email protected] and mark it for attention of Karina Roos. 
In our case this was the last straw, we pick up a new Pilote next week.

Phil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Here


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Headlamps*



PhilK said:


> Guys, i recently challenged Hymer over my headlight and they gave in. It is to be fair my third in a row and I sent in all three chassis numbers. Also I argued that the headlight had exploded when we were not even moving.
> I have an email for customer services in Germany
> [email protected] and mark it for attention of Karina Roos.
> In our case this was the last straw, we pick up a new Pilote next week.
> ...


Thank you, we too were parked up. Hadn't had the engine on for about 30minutes, will be firing an email to Karina now. It has put me off too


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

if anyone has any numbers off their headlamps, and/or any part numbers referring to themm, would you like to pm them to me. I'll then use my Hella and other contacts to see how elusive, and maybe how expensive these really are. All and any numbers could be of use.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Sprinta said:


> if anyone has any numbers off their headlamps, and/or any part numbers referring to themm, would you like to pm them to me. I'll then use my Hella and other contacts to see how elusive, and maybe how expensive these really are. All and any numbers could be of use.


Have PM'd you, thank you taking the time to do this.
Lesley


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks for the numbers - 1LL247 360-11 - identifies it as a Hella part number. I've just been in touch with Hella and they make these under licence to o.e. Hymer and are not permitted to distribute them.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Don't suppose there's any way you could find out what the unit cost is that Hella are charging Hymer could you? Be interesting to hear how much Hymer & their distributors are profiting out of this little debacle.


----------

